# NCR - Nucoal Resources



## System (2 July 2010)

Nucoal Resources NL (NCR), formerly named Supersorb Environmental NL (SUP), is a Western Australian based company undergoing a transformation from an industrial minerals company to a minerals exploration company focusing on the specialty metals tin & molybdenum.

http://www.nucoal.com.au


----------



## beatthemarket (20 June 2012)

They have announced a number of major transactions over the last month that dramatically change the risk profile of the company for the better.  offloading 10% of Doyles Ck to Mitsui for A$40M, implies the remaining 90% is worth A$0.47/sh.

Current share price is 22c... trading at big technical support... a break below 20c would be a good place to stop out.


----------



## WillyWonka (16 January 2014)

This stock was up around 75% today, I had a nice little win on this one. 
Any ideas why as there was no press releases about the Doyles Creek licence?


----------



## piggybank (16 January 2014)

WillyWonka said:


> This stock was up around 75% today, I had a nice little win on this one.
> Any ideas why as there was no press releases about the Doyles Creek licence?





This came out yesterday - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=NCR&E=ASX&N=664164

I don't know if it any good to you!!


----------



## WillyWonka (21 January 2014)

This stock lost 55% today after some chest beating from the NSW premier about the Doyles Creek licence, might be time to buy again


----------



## greggles (21 February 2018)

Nucoal Resources has taken off like a rocket today. It has slowly been gathering steam all week but today it is up 200% to 3.6c, a gain of 2.4c on volume of more than 81 million shares.

There was no announcement today, so predictably the company received a speeding ticket from the ASX to which they offered the following response:



> The Company released an announcement to the ASX last Friday, 16 February 2018 in respect of the finalisation of a sales contract, resulting in cash inflows of $3.95 million. In addition to this there has been significant press and commentary recently regarding potential claims that US Investors in NuCoal may have and the injustices of the Independent Commission Against Corruption, namely:
> 
> a. an article titled "US disputes $131m coal seizure by NSW" appeared in The Australian newspaper today. This article highlighted the injustice of the expropriation of NuCoal's Doyles Creek Exploration Licence 7270, and referred to efforts by certain US investors to recover their losses from that expropriation;
> 
> ...




I haven't read the article in The Australian today but here is a link to one from December from explains the situation further:

http://nucoal.com.au/wp-content/upl...or-cost-to-investors-caused-by-falsehoods.pdf


----------



## Cam019 (22 February 2018)

It'll be interesting to see how the price action unfolds.


----------

